# Cam Timing for my Nissan (B13) GA15 engine



## lemmyb (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

A friend recently acquired a Nissan Sunny with the GA15 engine and needs to change the timing chains and guides, and the water pump. This is an unusual engine here as the model was not formally sold in this country - its a 'grey' import from Japan.
The mechanic is unsure of how to determine or set the timing for the camshafts (valve timing). Is there anyone out there who knows how to do this?

Any help we can get will be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Lemmyb


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I would check it against the GA16 FSM before you dismantle it.
I see no reason why it would be different.


----------

